# New model number.



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

Anybody heard about the HR24-500? I see it listed on firmware watcher page. First I have see anything on this.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The last I heard about the firmware is that Doug was guessing some of the bits in stream. Until the units are actually seen, the data streams can be hard to confirm.

And it would make sense the HR24 might be the next new model in the pipeline. (Rats! I wanted the HR4x with 4 tuners to be next.)  

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

the firmware version for the supposed hr24-500 is a5a5 higher than the or hr's. could the HR24-500 be the new directivo or the whole home dvr?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> And it would make sense the HR24 might be the next new model in the pipeline. (Rats! I wanted the HR4x with 4 tuners to be next.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


And a 1 or 2 gig hard drive.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vfviola said:


> Anybody heard about the HR24-500? I see it listed on firmware watcher page. First I have see anything on this.


It's a complete guess .. There are new bits in the stream, that much can be determined .. What it actually is? :shrug: .. your guess is as good as mine right now, so I'd take the model number with a grain of salt.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, It looks like I'll have to shell out another wallet full of money to have a new toy to play with.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

New TiVo platform???


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know, you'd think if there were a new model that I'd have heard of it by now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know, you'd think if there were a new model that I'd have heard of it by now.


Maybe "The Shadow [doesn't] Knows".... :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe "The Shadow [doesn't] Knows".... :lol:


Say it ain't so Mr. Cranston? :eek2:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Go Beavs said:


> New TiVo platform???


See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=435507


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is true but even if you had heard you would have to deny it's existence due to a NDA which is more likely. 

**IF** the next "first look" soon shows up we'll know for sure if what you said is indeed the fact.



Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know, you'd think if there were a new model that I'd have heard of it by now.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> The last I heard about the firmware is that Doug was guessing some of the bits in stream. Until the units are actually seen, the data streams can be hard to confirm.
> 
> And it would make sense the HR24 might be the next new model in the pipeline. (Rats! I wanted the HR4x with 4 tuners to be next.)
> 
> ...


The HR20s have 4 tuners, need to wish for more than that. I know what ya meant though.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> And a 1 or 2 gig hard drive.


the current dvr have a drive larger than 2 gb. maybe you meant terabyte.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps he thought about SSD.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps he thought about SSD.


it would be cool if the dvr's came with solid state drives.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dorfd1 said:


> it would be cool if the dvr's came with solid state drives.


that tech is not built for the load that a HD DVR puts on a disk.

A small ram disk + a full HD is better and they should put one in the HD only boxes to give them a small live buffer + one for VOD and MRV.


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

Can anyone find any pics or specs on the HR24-500?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

vfviola said:


> Can anyone find any pics or specs on the HR24-500?


I suspect the only place you'll find out information on the device you are referencing is here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporware


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

vfviola said:


> Can anyone find any pics or specs on the HR24-500?


Nope. Big secret.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

vfviola said:


> Can anyone find any pics or specs on the HR24-500?


Hard to do if no one even knows if it exists and when new models come out generally the first pics and specs are displayed here at DBSTalks as a "First Look"


----------



## mastec_elite_technician (Nov 5, 2009)

we had a d* rep in my office last week and he did mention very briefly that they were launching a hr-24 and that it was most likely the first rx that will bring back our tivo relationship because of an overwhelming customer demand for the tivo units, this is not confirmed but when i get the new rx in my warehouse i will post back


----------



## inflames72 (Oct 12, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The last I heard about the firmware is that Doug was guessing some of the bits in stream. Until the units are actually seen, the data streams can be hard to confirm.
> 
> And it would make sense the HR24 might be the next new model in the pipeline. (Rats! I wanted the HR4x with 4 tuners to be next.)
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about this for a while. This may be a dumb question, but is this possible to do? More than 2 tuners?


----------



## mastec_elite_technician (Nov 5, 2009)

there is an external part that can be purchased to add an off air ant as a third tuner


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know, you'd think if there were a new model that I'd have heard of it by now.


The smart money is taking that non-denial trying to disguise itself as a denial as an indication that you not only have heard of it, but probably have at least one of them in your possession right now. Can't wait for the first look report. :wave:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cartrivision said:


> The smart money is taking that non-denial trying to disguise itself as a denial as an indication that you not only have heard of it, but probably have at least one of them in your possession right now. Can't wait for the first look report. :wave:


!rolling


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect the only place you'll find out information on the device you are referencing is here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporware


That's pretty strong.  They ain't gonna waste valuable satellite bits on vapour...


inflames72 said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while. This may be a dumb question, but is this possible to do? More than 2 tuners?


Yupper. Costs money in the receiver, of course. 

The biggest limitations are the I/O bandwidth of the disk drive and other subsystems. Four HD streams onto the disk, plus one for playback, plus a couple for network, guide data incoming, etc. Lotta data moving thru the box. And it can be done, thankfully. 


mastec_elite_technician said:


> there is an external part that can be purchased to add an off air ant as a third tuner


The external part, the AM21 adds 2 OTA tuners--still, the HR2x limit is 2 active receiving tuners at any one time. Someday I hope for 4 active tuners. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> The smart money is taking that non-denial trying to disguise itself as a denial as an indication that you not only have heard of it, but probably have at least one of them in your possession right now. Can't wait for the first look report. :wave:


I don't know, you'd think if he had one, that I'd have heard of it by now.


----------



## mastec_elite_technician (Nov 5, 2009)

at&t uverse has four active tuners


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mastec_elite_technician said:


> at&t uverse has four active tuners


I keep hearing only 2 are HD at any given moment.


----------



## mastec_elite_technician (Nov 5, 2009)

they just launched in my area so i havent got to play with to many but i def know it has four active tuners not sure on h/d capabilties though... but there techs have no idea how to do a clean install, the one i saw the other day they drilled 2 holes in the ceiling and just hung the wires down lol


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know, you'd think if there were a new model that I'd have heard of it by now.


Unless you are sworn to secrecy


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Heck we haven't even seen the KS1000 yet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mastec_elite_technician said:


> they just launched in my area so i havent got to play with to many but i def know it has four active tuners not sure on h/d capabilties though... but there techs have no idea how to do a clean install, the one i saw the other day they drilled 2 holes in the ceiling and just hung the wires down lol


Four satellite tuners?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

mastec_elite_technician said:


> they just launched in my area so i havent got to play with to many but i def know it has four active tuners not sure on h/d capabilties though... but there techs have no idea how to do a clean install, the one i saw the other day they drilled 2 holes in the ceiling and just hung the wires down lol


If this is the Whole House Unit, is should have more than just 4 tuners! If it really is a "Whole House Unit" it should take advantage of all 8 SWM channels!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mastec_elite_technician said:


> at&t uverse has four active tuners





TheRatPatrol said:


> Four satellite tuners?


It's a fiber system.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Four satellite tuners?


He is not talking about DirecTV equipment, he's talking about AT&T.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

barryb said:


> Heck we haven't even seen the KS1000 yet.





kevinturcotte said:


> If this is the Whole House Unit, is should have more than just 4 tuners! If it really is a "Whole House Unit" it should take advantage of all 8 SWM channels!


Well, if this is the "Whole House Unit", the KS1000 should come standard with it, right? Or is it that it comes with everything except that? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Ideally, it should have 8 HD tuners that can actually record 8 HD streams at once, play back an HD stream on each slave receiver, as well as an HD stream for Directv2PC. Don't know if this is technically possible, but if they want to call it the "Whole House Unit"


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Well, if this is the "Whole House Unit", the KS1000 should come standard with it, right? Or is it that it comes with everything except that? :lol:
> 
> - Merg


It doesn't come with the upright freezer to rack mount into either. :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Ideally, it should have 8 HD tuners that can actually record 8 HD streams at once, play back an HD stream on each slave receiver, as well as an HD stream for Directv2PC. Don't know if this is technically possible, but if they want to call it the "Whole House Unit"


"Reality will probably be" no more than we have now and "Whole House" is merely Marketing Hype.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Reality will probably be" no more than we have now and "Whole House" is merely Marketing Hype.


Any chance it'll at least have 4 tuners (Active)?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Any chance...?


I don't know enough to give odds, but "the smart money" wouldn't bet....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> Any chance it'll at least have 4 tuners (Active)?


Zero chance.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Whoa, didn't realize this was the anticipation thread!

I anticipate:
4 Active tuners
Huge hard drive
Slower than tarballs
Tivo cross platforming?
A new remote?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm guessing you're wrong a several items. But possibly not all of them.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe it'll be prettier.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Whoa, didn't realize this was the anticipation thread!
> 
> I anticipate... Slower than tarballs ...


Why? Towards whom is this hate directed? D* or TiVo?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Syzygy said:


> Why? Towards whom is this hate directed? D* or TiVo?


Just a nerdy unix refference.


----------

